# [SOLVED] How risky is rooting an android 2.1 phone?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I want to speed up my "Orange San Francisco" / "ZTE Blade" by installing a faster ROM on it. However, what are the chances of bricking my phone?

I don't want a £100 paper weight


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## aenich (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: How risky is rooting an android 2.1 phone?*

I'm afraid you will lost some preinstalled features and data, and probably you will stick somewhere if the rom is not reliable. But you will get a fast OS, better UI and more...


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you mean the orange apps by pre installed features? Cus they are awful anyway. And when you say sticking, do you mean i may brick it?

Bricking my phone is my biggest fear. Can a bricked phone be saved?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: How risky is rooting an android 2.1 phone?*

Technically, no. A bricked phone can not be saved. Although, there are several different ways to recover a phone that is not currently working and not at the "bricked" stage yet.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: How risky is rooting an android 2.1 phone?*

such as what?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: How risky is rooting an android 2.1 phone?*

I recommend researching forums that are specifically for the ZTE Blade / Orange San Francisco. 

San Francisco - All Things Root - Android Forums

Blade Android Development - xda-developers


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ty for the links


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: How risky is rooting an android 2.1 phone?*

You're welcome.


----------

